# Victorias' Doeling



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yesterday at 3:30 pm Victoria gave birth to a single doeling. Both parents have elf ears but I guess Victorias 50% Nubian took over. Her name is Veronica per my aunt Veronica's request.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Very cute. I like the white marks going down each side of her face.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty Veronica!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just way too cute!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So pretty!!! She looks like she has lightning bolts running right down her face.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I AGREE!! She is huggable


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

so cute!!!what a sweet face! congrats!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She got the puppy ears!!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Hard to believe she is 50% LaMancha, 25% Nubian, 15% Toggenburg, and 15% Alpine.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

You for sure see Beeps influence in her adorable face!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

serenityfarmnm said:


> You for sure see Beeps influence in her adorable face!


I didn't even notice that but your right. They do have very similar face markings.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I may or may not have squealed at that amazingly cute face! Can I have her pretty pretty please? :beg:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's very toot


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG ADORABLE..!!!!!
The Color is WONDERFUL! (Reminds me of the baby I am hoping to bring home in a bit over a week!)


----------

